# Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Kein Dorsch mehr?: 
Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet​*
Ohne das weiter zu kommentieren (ausser vielleicht: Thünen Institut, hallo wach....) hier zu einem Bericht aus Dänemark (danke Walter, fürs zusenden):
http://www.fiskerforum.dk/erhvervsnyt/a/rekordstor-torskefangst-i-ostersoen-25042017

In einem einzigen Zug fing der dänische Fischer Mathias Stark, der schon im Januar 4500 Kisten Dorsch fing, im (eher als schlecht bekannten) Monat Februar 3000 Kisten, im März 5000 Kisten und jetzt im April schon 5500 Kisten, mit dem jetzigen "Rekordfang"  in einem Zug mit einem Doppelschleppnetz von 40 Tonnen Dorsch.

Der Fang wurde wegen Entfernung und besseren Preisen in Polen angelandet und nicht in Dänemark.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Die Redaktion verweist auf folgende Themen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327149

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325881
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Wären wir bösen Angler nicht, hätte er locker das doppelte anlanden können!

Entschuldige bitte lieber Fischer! Ich schäme mich jetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

zensiert
zensiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Du hast aber die Fänge gelesen, die der vorher dieses Jahr seit Januar (selbst im schlechten Monat Februar, Zitat) machte und die auch alle mehr als gut waren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Vielleicht müssen diese "Wissenschaftler" auch mal die willkürliche Trennung in Ost/Westdorsch überdenken und das vielleicht Bestände (lange vermutet, nie bewiesen) sich auch austauschen und je nach Wetterlage und Bedingungen ziehen wie sich auch vermischen...

Hauptsache kein Angler fängt mehr als 5 Dorsche - zum erbrechen...............


----------



## Heidechopper (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Bei den Verbänden, die unsere Interessen vertreten wundert mich eh' nichts mehr.|uhoh:
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Carptigers (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Wie war das noch einmal? 20 kg je Kiste?


----------



## Jose (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

na dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch dem fischer, fette beute #6

kann man diese nachricht hinterfragen?
aber ja, sicher. rekordfang heißt ja nur vollstes netz, nicht zwangsläufig volles meer.
evtl. dank doppelschleppnetz jetzt der finale ausputz?
sind jedenfalls durchzudenkende möglichkeiten.

um das positive in dieser nachricht wirklich als positiv und als absolutes killer-argument gegen jegwelches baglimit zu bewerten, fehlt mir z.b. die vergleichbarkeit seiner fangmethode und seiner ergebnisse mit denen seiner kollegen.

in getrumpten zeiten sicher ne gesunde skepsis.


richtig verstehen: das baglimit ist nix als esoterische schurigelei,
aber mehr info ist nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*



Jose schrieb:


> aber ja, sicher. rekordfang heißt ja nur vollstes netz, nicht zwangsläufig volles meer.


Richtig lesen hilft:
Das ganze Jahr bereits beste Fänge, nicht ein einmaliger Zug.
Der einmalige Zug war nur der Rekord (jeder Rekord ist nun mal einmalig)..


----------



## Swenni (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Ekelhaft ist das...man man man... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig lesen hilft:
> Das ganze Jahr bereits beste Fänge, nicht ein einmaliger Zug.
> Der einmalige Zug war nur der Rekord (jeder Rekord ist nun mal einmalig)..



hab das schon richtig gelesen und auch so verstanden.
jetzt hätt ich gerne noch infos, wie seine kollegen abgeschnitten haben: auch alle immer vollere netze???


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Wieso sollten seine Kollegen anders abschneiden?

Hier sind klare Fakten und Zahlen veröffentlicht von der dänischen Zeitung.

Punkt.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Der Fang eines Fischers dürfte von der Allgemeingültigkeit in der selben Liga wie die Anglerbefragung von Thünen liegen, oder noch darunter.
Zudem legt man die Messlatte für Dorsch nicht sehr hoch, wenn man irgend etwas der letzten fünf Jahre als guten Fang bezeichnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Von allem anderen ab- reine Zahlen:
Dieser eine Hol (man weiss ja nicht, ob er an dem Tag noch weitere gemacht hat) wäre nach unseren Fakten (Fangprotokolle Vereinskutter) der *Tagesfang von ca. 42.000 Anglern gewesen.*

Nach den Schätzungen, Umfragen und Hochrechnungen vom Thünen Institut wären es immer noch der* Tagesfang von ca. 14 -15.000 Anglern.*.

Was würde auch bei uns mit dem Westdorsch um Fehmarn mehr bringen für die Wirtschaft vor Ort?

1 solcher Fischer oder zigtausende Angeltouristen?


----------



## A-tom-2 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Wo verstaut man auf so einem Schiff 40t Fisch? 
https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/photos/of/ships/shipid:154872/#forward


----------



## Ossipeter (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Im Bauch des Kutters, schau mal das letzte Bild links unten an.


----------



## Flatfish86 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Naja, der Fang wurde laut dem Bericht 240 km östlich von Bornholm gemacht. Also ganz klar der Bestand der östlichen Ostsee, der mit dem Bestand in der westlichen Ostsee um den es ja bei den Einschränkungen geht, nicht viel zu tun hat. https://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=731

Klar es gibt ein Vermischungsgebiet, aber das liegt in der Arkonasee. Ich denke, alle die regelmäßig an der deutschen Ostsee auf Dorsch angeln, wissen wie die Fanglange dieses Jahr ist... Westlich von Fehmarn sieht es ganz, ganz schlecht aus...Östlich etwas besser, aber auch lange nicht so gut wie früher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Und nun solls zukünftig auch im Ostbestand so schlecht werden?

Und nochmal, gaaanz GRUNDSÄTZLICH:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von allem anderen ab- reine Zahlen:
> Dieser eine Hol (man weiss ja nicht, ob er an dem Tag noch weitere gemacht hat) wäre nach unseren Fakten (Fangprotokolle Vereinskutter) der *Tagesfang von ca. 42.000 Anglern gewesen.*
> 
> Nach den Schätzungen, Umfragen und Hochrechnungen vom Thünen Institut wären es immer noch der* Tagesfang von ca. 14 -15.000 Anglern.*.
> ...


----------



## Flatfish86 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nun solls zukünftig auch im Ostbestand so schlecht werden?



Das hoffe ich nicht, aber hier werden gezielt Informationen vermischt (Lobbyarbeit), die die Leute verwirren. Dieser "Rekordfang" kommt nicht aus dem Bestand den wir hier in Deutschland primär beangeln und dem es deutlich schlechter geht als dem östlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Dem  Westbestand, dem es wegen genau solcher Art der EU-Fischerei schlechter geht, genau, ja!

Und nicht wegen Anglern, die ja ein automatisches Baglimit haben (weniger Fisch, weniger Fang - ineffektive Methoden im Gegensatz zum Schleppnetz)!

Und GENAU DAS kann man daran hervorragend sehen und rausarbeiten.

Wer statt Anglern und Dorschen zu schützen, Lobbyarbeit für Politiker und EU-Fischerei machen will, darf dies gerne.

Ich nach wie vor nicht.....


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Die dänischen Fischer sind schon arme Schweine ....


----------



## Hering 58 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nun solls zukünftig auch im Ostbestand so schlecht werden?



Dürfen wir kein Obst mehr fangen? |muahah::q


----------



## Marf22 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Mal ne Verständnisfrage? Sind das nicht zur dieser Zeit wohl Laichdorsche oder sind die schon durch damit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Ostdorsche fangen jetzt wohl erst langsam an, bis in den Sommer rein, dürften also die Laicherschwärme sein, die sich anfangen sammeln da..


----------



## Stulle (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ostdorsche fangen jetzt wohl erst langsam an, bis in den Sommer rein, dürften also die Laicherschwärme sein, die sich anfangen sammeln da..


Immer feste druf bis alles weck is [emoji35] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## osjoma (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von allem anderen ab- reine Zahlen:
> Dieser eine Hol (man weiss ja nicht, ob er an dem Tag noch weitere gemacht hat) wäre nach unseren Fakten (Fangprotokolle Vereinskutter) der *Tagesfang von ca. 42.000 Anglern gewesen.*
> 
> Nach den Schätzungen, Umfragen und Hochrechnungen vom Thünen Institut wären es immer noch der* Tagesfang von ca. 14 -15.000 Anglern.*.
> ...





Laut deinen Protokollen, sind das ja nicht  einmal 1kg Dorsch pro Angler und Tag. Da frage ich mich, weshalb sich über 5 Dorsche Baglimit am Tag so aufgeregt wird?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Weil das Baglimit auf Durchschnittszahlen vom TI beruht, die durch das Protokoll ad absurdum geführt werden und damit durch das Baglimit sowohl Dorsche wie Angler bedoppelt beschissen werden.

Hier gehts darum, dass Angeltouristen die Hoffnung genommen wird auf mal einen guten Ausnahme-Fangtag.

Kein Angler regt sich über nen schlechten Tag beim Dorschangeln auf - den gabs selbst zu besten Zeiten.

Aber an einem guten Tag nach ner halben Stunde nicht mehr angeln können??

Zudem MUSS in SH jeder Dorsch ab 38 cm geknüppelt werden, freiwilliges höheres Schonmaß ist strafbar, so dass an einem guten Tag nach 1 oder 2 Driften das Angeln eingestellt werden müsste.

Es geht nicht drum, mehr Dorsch zu fangen - sondern es geht drum, die Hoffnung (und damit den Angeltourismus 118 Mio. € in D gegen 2 - 3 Mio. € der Berufsfischer für Dorsch) auf mal einen guten Fangtag nicht kaputt zu machen.

Zudem - gerade weil das Baglimit von Anglern nicht mal in der Praxis erreicht wird, ist es doppelter Beschiss am Dorsch wie am Angler:
Denn rechnerisch wird trotzdem der ERRECHNETE (nicht reale) Minderfang von 900 t in REAL über 2000 t mehr Quote für die EU-Fischerei umgesetzt.

Wie gesagt:
Nur weil Politik behauptet, der Dorsch würde durch das Baglimnit geschützt, bleibt das dennoch eine klare Lüge.

*Weil es für jeden vom Angler nur errechnet verzichteten, einzelnen Dorsch bedeutet, dass REAL 3 - 4 Dorsche MEHR für die EU-Fischerei raus kommen!!*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327194


----------



## Andyman (27. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Naja wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, haben die Berufsfischer mit ihren riesigen Schleppnetzen auch ein "Bag Limit". Und wenn das erschöpft ist, wird der Fang über Bord geworfen. Leider sind aufgrund der Fangmethode nicht so hohe Überlebensraten beim Rücksetzen wie beim Angeln zu erwarten, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. 


Hier mal ein Einstiegs-Link zu einer etwas älteren Reportage bestehend aus 4 Teilen: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqWCr1ReaFs

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, wie viele Trawler es gibt, dann kann man sich schnell vorstellen, warum es dem Dorsch in der Ostsee nicht gut geht. Abgesehen von vermutlich weiteren Einflüssen auf den Bestand.


----------



## schmaler77 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Und wieviel Tonnen mussten wegen der Überschreitung der Quote ins mehr gekippt werden?

Bei solchen Zahlen ist der Rückgang des Bestandes kein Wunder. Ich persönlich wäre für ein generelles Fangverbot während der Laichzeit.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*



Andyman schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, haben die Berufsfischer mit ihren riesigen Schleppnetzen auch ein "Bag Limit". Und wenn das erschöpft ist, wird der Fang über Bord geworfen. Leider sind aufgrund der Fangmethode nicht so hohe Überlebensraten beim Rücksetzen wie beim Angeln zu erwarten, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein Einstiegs-Link zu einer etwas älteren Reportage bestehend aus 4 Teilen:
> ...


 
 DANKE, nun habe ich eckige Augen und einmal mehr die Gewissheit, das die Menschen gar  nicht Nachhaltig handeln können.
Die welche zu sehr nerven werden halt, mundtot gemacht.
 Kompromisse sind zwar richtig und Menschlich.
 Aber Kompromisse sind eben nicht immer möglich.
 Etwas mehr Fang als das Maximum ist halt schon zu viel.

 Schade um die hohen Gehälter der Politiker, Beamten und Wissenschaftler + etlicher Tagungen. Für das Geld wäre es wohl sinnvoller einfach etliche Schiffe und Fangquoten zu verschrotten und einzubehalten.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Dorsche über der Quote zurückgeschmissen werden. Der Fischer wird dann online von einem Fischerkollegen einen Teil seiner Quote, natürlich zu einem erhöhten Kurs, dazu kaufen.



Sicher...
So wie beim Angeln,.. Fangbegrenzung, Rutenanzahl u.s.w

Diese Fische dürfen nicht behalten oder verwertet werden.
Du kannst nur etwas weiter geben was dein Eigentum wurde.
Wenn nicht bist Du ein Dieb und der Andere ein Hehler.

Die müssen zurück, so wie der Untermaßige Fang des Anglers.

 Will mal so sagen Deutschland und auch weitere E.U Staaten gelten da nicht als Musterländer und sind auch bei Strafen eher verständnisvoll milde.


----------



## Mikkado (24. September 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Könnte Kotzen bei solch Artikeln... mit Schleppnetz...300 meter lang und reist den ganzen Grund auf. Ich war letzte Woche auf Fehmarn...abgesehen vom Sturm 1 Woche lang,- danach war nicht viel, gerade maßig, nix mehr mit 70-90 cm... kleine waren da.  Mache das seit 20 Jahren auf Fehmarn, aber so mies war es noch nie. Ich behaupte der kleine Belt ist leer gefischt .....
bestimmt von den verfluchten Hobbifischern...ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Mikkado (24. September 2017)

*AW: Kein Dorsch mehr?: Dänischer Rekordfang Schleppnetz aus Ostsee gemeldet*

Ach und von den Dauercampern/Anglern  hört man nur,- bis April ging es danach war Schluß mit Dorsch.....
Und denen glaube ich mehr als jeder Zeitungsanzeige.....


----------

